# Change Touchpad name - cm_tenderloin



## DroidFan12 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me how to change the Touchpad name from cm_tenderloin to something..

Appreciate your help on this..

Thanks,

DFan


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

DroidFan12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to change the Touchpad name from cm_tenderloin to something..
> 
> ...


You mean how it shows up in the Google Play store? If so, it can be changed by editing the build.prop file. it's in Device/System/Build.prop

I have mine changed to SGH-T989 because changing the build prop is the only way I can use my favorite and most used app from my cable company that allows me to watch all my subscribed channels anywhere on my home network.

NOTE: Before you mess around with the build.prop file, you should search this board and read up on it. Changing it can break lots of other apps and and things.

Ray


----------

